# sequence for o/cing with tool



## schwill (Feb 9, 2005)

I am new to this and have a few questions,

Is this how I do this?
1) Find max core
2) Scan for artifacts
3) FInd max Mem
4) Set clock

Will the find core/mem functions find what the max values are when they start reporting errors?
Do I keep both of them running until the tool tells me to stop?
How do I know when my card starts getting too hot?
Does the Memory even refer to the card, or is it system memory?

Basically I am completely clueless (obviously), if someone could help me out or point me to a faq or something I would appreciate it.

p4 2.53
Asus p4s8x-x
1g pc2700 RAM
Radeon 9500 (with softmodded drivers)
Windows XP Pro Sp2


----------



## Christer (Feb 11, 2005)

Well to answer some questions. ATI Tool has a temp monitoring facility (have a look under settings). You can keep it running but on my X800Pro it got to 540 (from 475) on the core and my VPU Recover kicked in....so I took that to be the best on stock cooling and run 528 now without problems. Basically, you can get the tool to do it for you to a point on both mem and core, but to be honest you can also do it manually whilst mónitoring your temp/check for artifacts etc...the memory reference is the memory on the card of course..


----------



## mR Yellow (Feb 14, 2005)

Ive got a x800pro and i get 567 on core before VPU recovery sets in.
My max mem is 560 before i get any artifacts.

Whats a good OC on a x800pro.
BTW...ive installed the ARTIC COOLER 4 on my gcard...temps don't go higher than 59c on load


----------

